# Wer noch wach ist, bekommt einen Taler!



## Geldsammler (16 Feb. 2010)

*Guten Abend CB,

da ich dieses tolle Spiel schon in anderen Foren gesehen habe, möchte ich es jetzt auch hier etablieren.

Die Regeln sind simpel: 

- Jeder, der zwischen 1 Uhr und 3 Uhr
in diesem Thread postet, bekommt 1 Taler gutgeschrieben.

- Jeder, der zwischen 3 Uhr und 5 Uhr 
in diesem Thread postet, bekommt 2 Taler gutgeschrieben.

- Pro Tag sind genau 2 Posts erlaubt, dass heißt,
dass jeder täglich bis zu 3 Taler sammeln kann.

Eigentlich geht dieses Spiel endlos lange und hat kein
Ziel, aber genau das macht den Reiz aus. :thumbup:*


----------



## Geldsammler (16 Feb. 2010)

*Ich kassiere gleich mal als Erster ab! 

+1*


----------



## astrosfan (16 Feb. 2010)

Interessant... nur muss ich meinen Namen jetzt in Talersammler ändern? 

Talerstand: *1*


----------



## Geldsammler (18 Feb. 2010)

+ 1


----------



## Muli (18 Feb. 2010)

Ihr seid ja Nachteulen ...

Mal sehen ob ich bei Zeiten auch mal einen Taler verdiene!

*Talerstand: 0*


----------



## astrosfan (19 Feb. 2010)

+1
Talerstand: *2*


----------



## xxsurfer (19 Feb. 2010)

*...und ich will auch was abhaben und poste wat !
(sogar was richtiges)​*

*Nadine Linde​**(BB Pseudo Promi)*




 

 

 






*...ich nehm übrigends nur Bargeld !* ​


----------



## BlueLynne (19 Feb. 2010)

also 2 Taler :thumbup:

:WOW:


----------

